# General > Biodiversity >  Otters Eat Birds?

## Kevin Milkins

I didn't know Otters ate birds, but just saw this one opposite Haldanes in Wick having a good scoff and it wasn't worried about me taking pictures. (It must have been hungry)

----------


## sids

They'll kill domestic ducks, with a glad heart!

----------


## smithp

Quite capable of destroying entire populations of young water fowl, and the odd lamb too.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I learn something new every day.

Thank you for the info.

----------


## Dadie

They are scavengers as well as thieves when it comes to prey to big for them to take down..so a few birdies, dead livestock and eggs is not a shock!
its survival style to be commended really.....diversity etc...........

----------


## Alrock

All just part of the food chain....

Birds eat Worms... Otters eat Birds... We eat Otters... Crocodiles eat Us...

----------


## Nick Noble

saw one kill and eat a domestic cat once, and the big collie on the farm where I saw that avoided the dog otter since the day he was badly bitten when having a sniff at the otter.

They are a very effective predator!

----------

